# Transition 7 year old from rural life to city life



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't rush her into anything!! Firstly give her some time to settle into her new home, bond with you and trust you. Walk her in the quietest areas you can find, gradually introduce her to new things, don't bombard her with too much or you could increase her fears. You will need to have lots of patience, you can not 'make' her unafraid, you have to work with her, build her confidence in you - to start - and then 'take on the world' one step at a time. Do some training in the house, come, sit, stay, down- then do more training in the yard, then take it outside the yard, always on leash, on a quiet street, gradually work towards busier streets. Reward her with treats when she is giving you the response you want, do not punish fearful reactions, it will make it worse. Encourage, treat and praise - make it fun- keep it happy.


----------

